# new chemist asks some questions



## Kai

Sorry for bombarding the forum with questions for two days even before I started my chemistry education i was interested with organic chemistry and science of drugs.
Here is my question, can I use molecular sieves for drying instead of mercury amalgam?


----------



## G.Patton

Kai said:


> Sorry for bombarding the forum with questions for two days even before I started my chemistry education i was interested with organic chemistry and science of drugs.
> Here is my question, can I use molecular sieves for drying instead of mercury amalgam?



KaiSorry for late reply. What do you want to dry with mercury amalgam? It is not used as a drying agent.


----------



## Kai

i was trying to figure it out how different ways to make mdma it was a dumb question sorry to bother 



G.Patton said:


> Sorry for late reply. What do you want to dry with mercury amalgam? It is not used as a drying agent.



G.Patton


----------



## G.Patton

Kai said:


> i was trying to figure it out how different ways to make mdma it was a dumb question sorry to bother



Kaiok, don't worry


----------



## cyb3r0

After purifying the amphetamine, what should I add to it?


----------



## G.Patton

cyb3r0 said:


> After purifying the amphetamine, what should I add to it?



cyb3r0Hello. For waht?


----------



## cyb3r0

G.Patton said:


> Hello. For waht?



G.PattonAre there other additives to amphetamine before selling, such as caffeine?


----------



## G.Patton

cyb3r0 said:


> Are there other additives to amphetamine before selling, such as caffeine?



cyb3r0Hello again. We don't recommend cut your product by any admixtures. You should sell pure product to increase popularity and respect of your stuff. It's just advice.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

cyb3r0 said:


> Are there other additives to amphetamine before selling, such as caffeine?



cyb3r0We do not recommend diluting amphetamine. Demand will be higher if the product is of high quality and clean.


----------



## cyb3r0

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> We do not recommend diluting amphetamine. Demand will be higher if the product is of high quality and clean.



HIGGS BOSSONAnd what about the smell?


----------



## cyb3r0

And what about the smell?


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

cyb3r0 said:


> And what about the smell?



cyb3r0Pure amphetamine smells like a pharmaceutical smell. If it unpleasantly stinks of chemistry, then it is necessary to wash more thoroughly with acetone or carry out acid-base extraction.


----------

